# SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!!! Audi v8 wont stay running



## andrewlee233 (Aug 12, 2009)

i recently bought a 1990 audi v8 and i fell in love with the car. i let my girlfriend drive it for two weeks while her car was getting work done and now when i start it up it will run for about 4 minutes then die out no matter what rpm its at. Once it dies out it wont crank over anymore and i have to let it sit for 15 minutes before it will start up again and the same thing will happen. I have no idea what to think because it must be getting fuel for it to even start but then it will die out if you drive it down the road. it idles alot lower than it ever has before and i dont know what to think. i really dont want to junk the car out because its got a full stebro exhaust and euro headlights and i mean i like it alot.. any help would be greatly greatly greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

what happens when it dies ? noises ? does it die only at stops ? everything seem to be operating normally otherwise ? no lights coming on ? 
doesn;t matter if it has exhaust and whatnot. how is the engine... because lights won't get the car to work.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Ktownboostn)*

is the fuel pump loud? Cuz mine overheated and would quit.. Did it till I replaced mine


----------



## andrewlee233 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

yes it is pretty loud but i dont think it is the fuel pump because it dies real quick and if it would be the fuel pump, wouldnt it kind of more bog out and die then anything? I checked the spark on my distributor and it doesnt have any spark. when its warm. But the car does run for about 3 minutes then something gets warm(hall sender, fuel pump, something) and cuts out and dies any help would really be appreciated







i dont want to buy a new distrubutor because they are 200$$$$ and i dont even know if that is truly whats wrong Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

If you have no spark at the Distributor i would say its the ignition coil. Most likely the internal resistance is to high causing it to short out once warmed ( resistance increases with heat )


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

good call on the coil, he should verify if he gets spark before the distributor. i know its not really the same but i had a jetski that did the same thing. it ran perfect and after 5 minutes or less would die out no matter the throttle position or any amount of beggin or cursing. swapped coils and it fixed it.


----------



## andrewlee233 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (J-Rivers)*

thank you i will check the coil out tommorow.My latest guess on what is going on is a crankshaft sensor that might be going bad. I read that hall sender and ckp sensor malfunctions cause basically the same problems. i havent found anyone that actually solved this problem but it seems like a rather common problem. I cant put my car on the code reader either becaue whoever owned it before me put a new stereo in it and shorted something out under the passenger floor mats and burnt all the code reader clips up. Does anyone know if you can manually check the code on 90 v8 i know you can do it with the older 100's. Anyways thanks alot for helping me and i will keep you posted so other people can fix their cars


----------



## andrewlee233 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (andrewlee233)*

I just wanted to say thanks for the help but i bought a new crank sensor and the problem quit.


----------

